# ATV swap shop gone now?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

have not seen it on facebook?
unless i got banned for some reason?


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

It's just you man, I just got on and checked, worked for me..


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

If u posted anything besides a atv, dirtbike for trade, or truck for trade. Then most likely u are banned!! My buddy got banned for posting a pistol an they will not un ban him


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol.. I'm strict like that. Title on our page clearly says, Boats, ATV's, Motorcycles, Tractors... If it doesnt at very least have something to do with one of the 4, post is going and user is deleted... I dont ban them just remove them from group.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Bummer!
I made the northeast swap shop on facebook and tried to promote it. I guess i bumped it under the 24hr mark! Thats all i can think of because thats all i posted!! lol

I even asked the author of the group if it was ok to promote and ulhe said, "its fine just follow the rules"...
My own fault i guess


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Prolly so yea if u bump more than one time in 24 hours ur booted lol tht sucks


----------

